

Married men work harder, smarter and make more money - Errorcod3
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/inspired-life/wp/2015/04/02/dont-be-a-bachelor-why-married-men-work-harder-and-smarter-and-make-more-money/

======
kleer001
I call 'conflict of interest'.

"W. Bradford Wilcox directs the National Marriage Project at the University of
Virginia and serves as a visiting scholar at the American Enterprise Institute
and a senior fellow at the Institute for Family Studies."

Maybe it's all above board, correct to 6 nines, and truly illustrative of the
world as it is... but color me suspicious. It reads to me that it's a bit like
a press packet about the benefits of XYZ from a company who's purpose is to
promote XYZ.

I would love to hear more about the exceptions to the flashy headline. Does
the effect drop off at higher wages? What about people working in foreign
countries? What about gay people?

------
nickpp
And according to Philip Greenspun they lose most of it in divorce.

------
moru0011
Married men are pressured to make more money. "motivation" or bondage ?

~~~
Errorcod3
Why can it not be both?!

~~~
simplemath
Definitely both.

------
Errorcod3
I currently make enough to support both the wife and I. We are both child-free
and keeping it that way.

Making double what I would be currently if I was not married.

~~~
Arzh
Why's that?

~~~
Errorcod3
If I did not get married I would have stayed in the military. Being a civilian
doing the same exact job I'm making twice as much now.

